# Smoked Spoonbill Sturgeon



## shotsfired87 (May 16, 2014)

raw spoonbill.jpg



__ shotsfired87
__ May 16, 2014






I have a chargriller gas grill with smoke box on the side. I used lump coal and pecan chips. I brined the spoonbill for about 5 hours this morning while it was still thawing cut the original slab of meat into 9 pieces about the size of my hand, it was still a little frozen in the middle when i cut it. Put it on the smoker for 4 hours at 175-200 degrees. I rotated the meat after about 2 hours (left to right). It turned out delicious. I'm still new to smoking this is my third smoke now (did some pork steaks and some rabbit for the other two) which also turned out great. I have trouble keeping smoke rolling the whole time, it seems like no matter what it just stops smoking after about an hour and a half or two hours. I move the chips closer to the coals and they catch on fire. I take them further away and they don't smoke. I made a coal basket out of some heavy steel mesh (basically welded a box together) this time and keep it far from the cooking area to the right of my smoke box close to the air inlet. I also put dryer tubing coming down from the stacks so that the smoke will stay in the cooking chamber longer. Still need a better seal around the lid and left side of the chamber where the gas vent hole is located.













smoked spoonbill.jpg



__ shotsfired87
__ May 16, 2014






Had to try a bite before I took the picture


----------



## chestnutbloom (May 16, 2014)




----------



## smoking b (May 17, 2014)

That looks very good man!


----------

